# Hairloss



## seanneedshelp (Nov 9, 2009)

Has anybody, particularly males experienced hair loss while experiencing DP and DR?... I noticed that my hair has receded and thinned to a very noticeable degree especially when it was at it's worst.


----------



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

seanneedshelp said:


> Has anybody, particularly males experienced hair loss while experiencing DP and DR?... I noticed that my hair has receded and thinned to a very noticeable degree especially when it was at it's worst.


 I have. My hair has thinned a bit and my hairline has noticebly receded. Lately ive been kind of freaking out about it, because that possibility of it being genetic is there. Man, i thought i was really the only one having random hairloss.. but even though im a hypchondract and have worrying thoughts that im going bald and that its genetic, i deep down dont think thats the case. The amount of constant stress that people with dp/dr go through about there disorder is far more harmful then the 'disorder' itself. Stress causes hairloss...dp is nothing but stress.

im just worried that the hair i lost wont grow back...and am still not 100% shure that its not something genetic. Ehh more stress and worry. It makes me feel better to see someone else noticing the same problem..


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Well my hair falls out A LOT but I'm not bald yet, but I'm a girl. I have tiny spots that are kind of thinner though near my hairline because I scratched them up from stress and damaged the scalp though ;/ nothing noticeable though...


----------



## Spacetraveller (Dec 19, 2010)

First Post!

Man now you got me all worried about this too. I thought it was just an illusion but now I'm starting to think that I'm really getting a more receding hairline because of my DP/DR, cause of the stress I guess.

Is it common to lose hair because of this? I really don't want to lose hair.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

seanneedshelp said:


> Has anybody, particularly males experienced hair loss while experiencing DP and DR?... I noticed that my hair has receded and thinned to a very noticeable degree especially when it was at it's worst.


Oh my word totally! Ani=d im female, so my mother laughed at me and it the end i laughed because i thought it was ludicrous but i was right! How wierd.

I havnt lost all my hair by the way! But im sure my hair thinned by the hair line. I just assumed it had gone blonde because of the sun.. but im right. Its thinned.


----------



## belldellyxyz (Dec 20, 2010)

Lexington HairMax laser comb shower less, the laser light unproductive hair follicles and increase cellular activity. It also helps the scalp to promote blood flow and improve the important nutrients to the hair follicles transmission, while relaxing, such as dihydroxy testosterone hazardous waste removal.


----------



## seanneedshelp (Nov 9, 2009)

I unfortunately put myself through SO much stress while suffering from DP/DR and anxiety... that I lost almost ALL of the hair on the top of my head. I am only twenty years old and it took a huge shot on my self esteem. I am POSITIVE that this is not genetic and that this would have never happened if I didn't put my body through so much stress. It really makes me wonder what other damage I did to my body. Another reason why I know it is due to stress is that it's not only the hair on my head that I lost... it's hair EVERYWHERE. Take a look at your armpits and see how they look. I also know that overtime my hair will grow back... Make it your new years resolution to not put your body through anymore stress so you can overcome DP/DR... hairloss, and all of the other terrible side-effects of stress and anxiety.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Me too, losing hair. It started coming back after reflexology, and it was about 5 cm at the hairline, which looked pretty weird, then it fell out again, came back, and now it's gone once more.. I feel like I'm turning into a man, which is exactly what I need on top of everything else.. If anyone knows what to do, let me know! My boyfriend is Maz Jobrani-bald, which is SO hot in guys; in girls, not so hot. As long as I'm not getting a mustache..


----------



## r0ckerrr (Aug 5, 2013)

My hair is thinning a lot up front and also receding. It was always thick until the anxiety from DP. It thinned dramatically after the first year or so. The anxiety is far less now and though I don't really notice it I know it is still there. I'm hoping when I finally rid myself of DP my hair will return to how it was before DP.


----------



## mckenzie (Jan 7, 2014)

I've lots quite a bit of hair loss. Thinning, receding hairline. It's been awful for my self esteem. I think it maybe genetic but I'm sure the enormous stress I've been under had sped it up.


----------

